# error 3 in wlan autoconfig service windows 7



## dragonmyst (Dec 5, 2013)

http://speccy.piriform.com/results/o0Lzm63y7mXnPPqwgZcuohr 

Hi I have a Samsung RV520 Laptop 18 mths old

After having endless trouble for the past 3 months and running endless vs and malware checks followed by a factory reset every two weeks or so. I have done a complete clean reinstall deleting and formatting even the reset so I had a complete clean machine. I have windows 7 from disk and reinstalled all drivers. Everiy thing was going well until I tried to connect wirelessly (connects fine with ethernet I am using it now)

I get this when I try to connect
"Windows could not start Wlan auto config service on local computer. Error 3 the system cannot find the path specified"

I am hoping that you guys can come up with the solution I would really appreciate it I am tethered at the moment and have already fell over the ethernet cable.:frown:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF * Get a elevated command prompt (i.e., a command prompt running as administrator - you can find instructions on how to do this here: Use the System File Checker tool to repair missing or corrupted system files )
1 Type netsh winsock reset
2 When that finishes, it'll say that you need to need to restart your computer.
3 Do that.


----------



## dragonmyst (Dec 5, 2013)

Hi again
I ran the sfc/scannow again it found and corrected some faults. Then I ran th e netsh again restarted and it all works. Wonderful and I have a totally clean laptop nothing else on it other than windows. Now I just have to install printer and find out how to make a disk image. Thank you


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

By disc image do you mean the Hdd or a copy of a cd/dvd.
Glad your sorted on the other issue


----------



## dragonmyst (Dec 5, 2013)

I mean HDD now I have deleted all the Samsung installed restore. I want to make an image of how it is now with all drivers etc in place
I have Dementia so am feeling very pleased with myself for accomplishing this.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

well you can get an external hard drive and clone the drive. their is free cloning software out their you can use. or you can make an image in windows 7 How to Create a System Image in Windows 7


----------



## dragonmyst (Dec 5, 2013)

Thank you very much for the link I will take a look . To ensure I get it right. Thanks again


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

If you need more help or have any question just post back


----------



## dragonmyst (Dec 5, 2013)

Can you tell me please what type of external HDD I should get? I have a Clickfree C2N and I think it only backs up files and folders and not the windows system or installed programs.
Is there a specific I should look for. Sorry for su


----------



## dragonmyst (Dec 5, 2013)

Actually can you tell me if there is a specific I should look for if I buy an external HDD. I have a Clickfree C2N but it only backs up files an folders. Thank you


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Something like these they vary in price External Hard Drives - Cheap 1tb USB Hard Drives | Ebuyer.com


----------



## dragonmyst (Dec 5, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Your most welcome


----------



## dragonmyst (Dec 5, 2013)

Hi again. Can you tell me if there is anything I can do to stop my cursor jumping backwards all the time it is making typing a real pain. Also is there a way to disable the insert key.Since I did the clean install it has got out of control. I have downloaded the drivers for the touch pad twice and reinstall them twice. There does not appear to be any drivers just for the keyboard.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi, have you tried adjusting the sensativity of the touchpad and adjusting pulmrest?


----------



## dragonmyst (Dec 5, 2013)

Hi I deleted the driver and reinstalled again and it seems fine now thank god it was driving me to distraction.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I would monitor for a few days just to be certain


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi Dragon:
Glad we were able to help you on your issues. Just wanted to throw out a comment to you, that you shouldn't rely totally on the built-in Windows backup/restore procedure that Oscer1 recommended to you without testing it.  There are issues with this software, and even the Ghost and Acronis True Image 3rd party programs that are referenced in Oscer1's article. :facepalm:

I've never used the built-in Win7 backup image program on a Samsung laptop, so I don't know how well it will work--so there is no guarantee it will work when you really need it. :nonono: In general, the Win7 backup image program works maybe 60% of the time across major makers of laptops and desktops. There are NO programs out there on the market or in Windows that work 100% of the time!! In order to mitigate this there are some things you can do. 

The first thing I always do, it to make a manual backup of all files & folders on your hard drive (you can ignore the system folders like Program Data and Windows for the most part), using Windows Explorer to an external hard drive similar to the ones we recommended to you here. This process can be frustrating to Users attempting this for the first time, since hard drives often have file corruption, and all the folders and sub-folders won't copy over with a simple drag-and-drop copy of your "My Documents" folder.

You'll have to go through an incremental process of comparing your target folder size and file count against the source folder size to make sure you got everthing from that source folder copied properly to the target folder. If you didn't, you'll have to go back to the Source folder you copied from, and *MANUALLY* copy sub-folders one at a time to the identically named folder on the target folder with the same name. If this sounds confusing, it is. However, you'll be glad you did it this way, if your hard drive crashes and your windows7 image backup program fails to restore your stuff!:grin:

I don't expect you to try the manual copy--you can pay someone to do this for you or have a computer savvy friend help you do it. I have to do this with every computer I repair, due to the inherent problems with image backup programs I refer to above. opcorn:

Once you've achieved a manual backup to your new external hdd, you can try this next step. Buy a small test laptop hard drive; they run about $30 U.S. on eBay, it can be used. Say 100GB or better for Win7. Remove your existing hard drive from your laptop, and put in the new test 100GB hard drive. Use your Samsung Factory *RECOVERY DISC SET* to reinstall a Windows7 OS onto that 100GB test hard drive. Copy some folders with documents, music, pictures, or whatever from your manual backup I had you do above to the 100GB test drive. Then, try to use the Windows7 backup image program to create a hard drive image onto your new external hdd. :smile:

Now, you can use a utility like Windows Disk Management to format that 100GB OS partition. tHIS ERASES ALL INFORMATION FROM THAT TEST HARD DRIVE!!Once that is done, you can complete the final step, by running the Windows7 backup image program, but this time run the *Restore* portion of the program to try and put everything back; programs, data folders, documents, music, pictures, etc.. Reboot the system and determine if the Restore was a 100% success, or something less. Open your various programs, and check your Internet & Email. If it's a 100%, and that does happen from time to time, :wink: remove the 100GB test drive from your laptop, reinsert your original working hard drive, and repeat both my procedures except for the very last Restore test. (unless you are a paranoid computer geek and want to verify the System Restore works on your existing hdd! that's what we would do in the IT world).

If the System backup/restore works on the 100GB test drive, 99% sure it will work on your existing hdd as well, unless it's faulty. 

I pitch this little scenario to many of my Clients, and only like 1 out of 100 will actually have me do it, or do it themselves. In the IT corporate world, we *HAVE* to test things like this to ensure that it all works in a computer crash--especially when the computer does stuff like payroll for 2,600 employees or E-mail for 5,000 employees [_real-world examples_]. 

Today, IT folks refer to this as "Proactive Business Continuity". The old term was Disaster Recovery. You may have heard of it. If you are serious about protecting your personal information, take note.

Best, :thumb:
BIGBEARJEDI


----------

